# PLEASE USE CAUTION and PRACTICE SAFETY!!



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm putting this out here more for the crossbow shooters because there is more and more people shooting them now.

*I want to stress how important it is for you to NEVER cock your crossbow until you are ready to shoot and ALWAYS make sure that the bow is pointed in a safe direction when loading an arrow. Also, please don't have the attitude that because your crossbow is brand new, or top of the line, that nothing can go wrong!!*

I'm saying this because last night I was out at Dover Rod and Gun and brought out my brand new cross bow. Had quite a few standing around because they wanted to see this compact bow shoot. Cocked it back for the very first shot and it malfunctioned and fired before I got the arrow fully loaded. I hadn't even got the nock fully inserted, it was only half way back on the rail. Obviously when it fired it blew the string and cables apart and thankfully I always practice safety and had it pointed in a safe direction when loading it because the arrow went flying. Had I not been being safe, someone could have easily been killed by an arrow doing over 300 fps. Sitting here today it made me think back to being at shoots and seeing guys with their crossbows cocked and waiting while someone else was taking their shot at the target. Imagine if your bow malfunctioned and you were standing behind someone, not aware of where your bow is pointed. NOTHING is guaranteed guys and we need to keep this in mind. This bow even has an anti dry fire system which obviously failed so you just never know. Luckily, aside from the damage to the bow, this is all that happened!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the real post .. hope finger is not to badly damaged ..I guess bow will be going for a safety check at the dealer ...


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Just glad this did not turn out worse.
Good warning for all.
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

A safety check? It would be going back for good if it were me. Fool me once....


Hope you are alright (for the most part) Terry and glad that things were not more serious.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well thats what I meant ..I would be very very very to use the term gun shy with that one ..


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you mind if I ask what the make of the crossbow was?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Do you mind if I ask what the make of the crossbow was?


 I would actually prefer not to mention because people tend to give a company a bad rap over something like this when it could happen to any bow. (not saying you would do that) I just wanted to bring awareness to people how easily this happened and caution should always be used.

And you're right classichunter, I'll be scared ****less to load this bow for quite some time, even after they look it over.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

This was a malfunction of the equipment and not user error correct?
While I do understand what you are saying, it would be nice to know who the crossbow manufacturer was.
I see it akin to the local news saying there is an issue with a car and there could be possible recalls...but not telling us the make and model.
I respect you decision but it would be useful information for some.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> This was a malfunction of the equipment and not user error correct?
> While I do understand what you are saying, it would be nice to know who the crossbow manufacturer was.
> I see it akin to the local news saying there is an issue with a car and there could be possible recalls...but not telling us the make and model.
> I respect you decision but it would be useful information for some.


 Right now, because it happened so fast, to say if it was faulty equipment or user error is hard to say. I'd like to give the company time to go over it and see if they find anything. There is a possibility that I didn't have the bow completely cocked back but I was certain I did. Is there a chance it was user error? Absolutely because I'm new to crossbows and human, so mistakes can be made. It was a Bowtech bow and although they have been having certain issues with one or two bows, this is the first I've read or heard of something like this happening with their bows


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Sound and honest call... Hope your finger heals to normal.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I know what bow it was ! lol' just kidding !!! " but I really do know " , Hope all turns out well Terry.
-Matt


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

:doh: That's gotta Hurt!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Glad it isnt worse..The Strykezones have had limb problems...Hope your finger heals quickly..They have had problems with there Crossbows...Grizz


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just wanted to update on this. The bow is being returned to the Canadian distributor and they in turn are sending it back to Bowtech. They warned me in advance to be prepared to be without for maybe 2 months......


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the warning


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a flesh would..


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Just a quick question: Did you engage the safety before attempting to load the bolt? I own and shoot (although not very often) an Excalibur Ibex and I always engage the safety once I've cocked the weapon. Just a thought.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

It hurt me Ouch!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Maxtor said:


> Just wanted to update on this. The bow is being returned to the Canadian distributor and they in turn are sending it back to Bowtech. They warned me in advance to be prepared to be without for maybe 2 months......


2 months????

I'd tell them to make sure to break the bow all the way down when they are inspecting it.....that way it'll be easier for them to shove it up their butt when their done! :wink:

2 weeks.....fine.....but 8 weeks? Not great customer service IMO.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

SpiritArcher said:


> Just a quick question: Did you engage the safety before attempting to load the bolt? I own and shoot (although not very often) an Excalibur Ibex and I always engage the safety once I've cocked the weapon. Just a thought.


 Although I don't know how every crossbow works, I think Excalibur is one of the few that you still have to engage the safety after cocking it. The majority of crossbows do this automatically once cocked. My Horton is the same way, as soon as you cock it back the Anti-Dry Fire and safety is automatically engaged


----------



## t.walker (Nov 28, 2012)

A couple years ago a friend of mine was out on a turkey hunt and shot himself in the foot with his X, needless to say he was in need of some surgery after the broadhead went through. It was not a pretty sight.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

t.walker said:


> A couple years ago a friend of mine was out on a turkey hunt and shot himself in the foot with his X, needless to say he was in need of some surgery after the broadhead went through. It was not a pretty sight.


 Good God, hurt me just reading that


----------

